# Enabling right click on sites that disable it



## rajesh (Apr 26, 2005)

Lots of web sites have disabled the right click function of the mouse button... it's really, really annoying. This is done so that you don't steal (via right-click->save picture) their photos or images or any other goodies. Unfortunately, it disables ALL right-click functionality: copy, paste, open in new window.

It's easy to change, assuming your using IE 6:
Click "Tools"->"Internet Options"
Click the "Security" tab
Click "Custom Level"
Scroll down to the "Scripting" section
Set "Active Scripting" to "disable"
Click "Ok" a couple of times.

You'll probably want to turn this back to "enable" when your done... 'cause generally the javascript enhances a website.

 8)


----------



## tuXian (Apr 26, 2005)

thanks for the gr8 info

I sometimes use the right click key available on my MM Keyboard to bypass that mechanism.


----------



## cheetah (Apr 26, 2005)

For Firefox users i recommend using Allow Right Click Extension.


----------



## imprince (Jun 18, 2005)

if this will work , thn great stuff


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 18, 2005)

Mozilla Firefox

1. Go to Tools â€“> Options and select â€œWeb Optionsâ€? from the left panel.
2. You would see that â€œEnable Javascriptâ€? is checked by default. Uncheck it and click OK.
3. Right Clicking should now be enabled on websites that do not allow it.
4. If this does not work, you could disable java altogether from the check box in the same window.

Opera

1. Go to Tools â€“>Preferences and select the â€œAdvancedâ€? Tab.
2. From the left panel, select â€œContentâ€?
3. You would see that â€œEnable Javascriptâ€? is checked by default. Uncheck it and click OK.
4. Right Clicking should now be enabled on websites that do not allow it.
5. If this does not work, you could disable java altogether, also from the â€œContentâ€? tab.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 19, 2005)

Excellent tips. They are very helpful.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 19, 2005)

Heh.. Never needed anything like that .. Maxthon has it already


----------



## Amit Kumar (Aug 11, 2005)

thankx 4d info


----------



## rajas (Aug 12, 2005)

rajesh.. thanks for the info.
by the way, if only the right click is disabled..one can try *SHIFT+F10* and its opens *Right Click menu*

In case SHIFT+F10 is also disabled..as in *www.formula1.com/ then ur post is helpful.

its for IE..donno for others.


----------



## rajas (Aug 15, 2005)

kieffer. this is the second time i'm telling you post something relevant

*** Forum Rules: Read Before Posting ***


> * No Scamming/Spamming/Advertising.
> This forum is not a marketing/money making tool! No Pyramid schemes, chain letters, spam, or advertising of Web sites/products will be entertained here. This applies to forum posts and the inboxes of our members.



In case you are posting the site - *www.bestrxpills.com for Promoting/Marketing.please stop it.


----------



## raasm287 (Aug 15, 2005)

thanks, this is something new for me


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 19, 2005)

oh i think that maxthon has that feature..isn't it

anyway thanks for the gr8 info rajesh


----------



## theKonqueror (Aug 23, 2005)

rajas said:
			
		

> by the way, if only the right click is disabled..one can try *SHIFT+F10* and its opens *Right Click menu*
> 
> In case SHIFT+F10 is also disabled..as in *www.formula1.com/ then ur post is helpful.
> 
> its for IE..donno for others.



Also, U can't save particular image using shift+f10. If the script is smart enough to use the event "oncontextmenu(xxxxxx)", u can't use this key combination.

The script disable feature is the only way for this on ie and firefox....


----------



## Abhijit_T (Aug 30, 2005)

Just hold down the space bar while right clicking
I think it works for most sites in IE


----------



## godsownman (Sep 11, 2005)

Great Tutorial . 

Have gone through this menace ample times will no longer face trouble with it now.

Feeling  Sad for those websites that have disabled right clicking.


----------



## evewin89 (Oct 3, 2007)

good tip man.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 3, 2007)

Arey dude stop bumping old topics


----------

